# 2012 Cruze not able to play iPhone 5 Music?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since you just purchased your cruze, contact On-Star from inside the car and have them download the latest firmware. Even though you just bought the car it may not have the latest firmware on it.

Congrats on your new Cruze.


----------



## rizard2012 (Apr 10, 2012)

Tottenz said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I just purchased a brand new 2012 1LT and I love it!
> 
> ...


Congrats on your Cruze! I've had mine for 8 months now but had that same problem at first. You need to reset your iPhone. Hold down the lock and menu buttons until the phone powers off, and keep holding them until you see the white Apple logo pop up. Hopefully that will fix it! It has something to do with the car not being an "official accessory" for the iPhone. I had to do it maybe 2 or 3 times within the first month I had my Cruze, but then it just started working after that...no problems since. Good luck!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rizard2012 said:


> Congrats on your Cruze! I've had mine for 8 months now but had that same problem at first. You need to reset your iPhone. Hold down the lock and menu buttons until the phone powers off, and keep holding them until you see the white Apple logo pop up. Hopefully that will fix it! It has something to do with the car not being an "official accessory" for the iPhone. I had to do it maybe 2 or 3 times within the first month I had my Cruze, but then it just started working after that...no problems since. Good luck!


Sounds like a rotten Apple.


----------

